# Best Media Player??



## xristosk10

I know this prolly has nothing to do in this category (Sound Cards and Speakers), but i want to know what everybody thinks is the best Media Player to play music off of? which one has the best bass/sound etc...
(E.X. Windows Media Player, Real One Player, Musicmatch, Winamp, etc....)


----------



## Ace1627

It is really what you prefer. Windows Media Player just came out with a new version. WMP 10. I feel it is the most user friendly and provide the mosts features. Stay away from Musicmatch. Real One is ok. They have gotten better after they merged real player and real jukebox. And I just never really like Winamp, seems too cheap for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## veedee

The Best Media Player is still Media Player from Microsoft I think..
___________________________
free ebook download | download free ebook programming


----------



## Praetor

> It is really what you prefer.


Bingo. No such thing as "best"  (although i will say, avoid WMP9 and WMP10 like the plague, WMP8 was the best of the WMP series, the others added too much damn fluff)


----------



## ZER0X

veedee said:
			
		

> The Best Media Player is still Media Player from Microsoft I think..



Well it's slow to load songs, I just stick with simple Ultra player...I quite like that


----------



## Praetor

> Well it's slow to load songs


WMP8 wasnt bad  ... of course the rest are too fluffly


----------



## Ace1627

I was actually partial to the WMP9. It had a nicer user interface, I think. I don't really like the WMP10, like Praetor said...too much fluff.


----------



## Praetor

> I was actually partial to the WMP9. It had a nicer user interface, I think.


it does have a nicer ui ... it also takes damn near forever to load.


----------



## ZER0X

Why does it take ages to load a song???...It has to connect to the song from your hardrive before it plays it....well Obviously but it takes so long


----------



## compfreak

i prefere real media player while i was running windows media player every thing semed to slow down and had loads of problems with it on real player the program is simple and  has all my needs and dosent cause a problem that much


----------



## ZER0X

Windows media player can do so much, but it has alot of problems


----------



## shaidi

I installed the Windows Media 10 and its been working great. i think the 1 i used to face problems with was the 1 that comes with Windows ME. i think its the media 7

Windows 9 - 10 are no problems at all.


----------



## ZER0X

shaidi said:
			
		

> Windows 9 - 10 are no problems at all.



except the point that they load slow


----------



## compfreak

real player is the best havent had no probs yet


----------



## b3n

one word: Winamp


----------



## ZER0X

b3n said:
			
		

> one word: Winamp


Winamp's good but the problem that it had with my friend, was when there was tons and tons of songs lets say 80gbs worth....some songs didn't appear properly on the playlist, and it didn't work....but it is great...expecially the skins


----------



## pcspecialist

There isnt exactly a best media player to play songs with, although I use Winamp. It doesnt use as many resources as Windows Media Player does, and it can also play more files types than WMP. But, that's my personal Opinion.


----------



## Ace1627

That is actually a false statement. WMP can play just as many if not more file types then Winamp. Hope this helps.


----------



## Crash5291

Winamp 5.03 here i dont care for the rest of them since they take forever to load and winamp has always been good to me, almost every other media player makes my laptop freeze up within the frist 45 seconds of plaing the song

Anyways thats my pick lol
Joe


----------



## aqsg72

Yeah I agree with Winamp.

Winamp - dunno i just like it (but dunno whats gonna happen with development stopping on it?)
WMP - nah its too bulky and clunky...something about it, but i let it play video clips 
Real Player - nah i can't stand that thing, its all advertisements and stuff 
Foobar 2000 - interface too bland

So there we have 'conclusive'  evidence that Winamp is the ultimate music player...cough


----------



## samuelhii_mei

i am using winamp now!!
and with a DFX equalizer beside!
actually winamp is not so good i think! but the DFX beside is pretty great
www.fxsound.com


----------



## Praetor

> Winamp


I still hold a grudge against WinAmp for back-in-the day when 17" monitors were cutting edge and running at 1280x1024 (or damn near any resolution really... damn winamp) resulted in not being able to see the damn buttons 



> WMP - nah its too bulky and clunky...something about it, but I let it play video clips


Thats why you use it on Mini skin.



> Real Player - nah I can't stand that thing, its all advertisements and stuff


Agreed RP is the devil incarnate 


For me i use WMP mostly for when im workin away, Sonique when im kickin back and relaxing and PowerDVD for videos


----------



## Lorand

Does it really matter what program plays those files? Are you watching the skin of it or the movie? What influence could have a graphical interface on the sound's quality?


----------



## Praetor

> Does it really matter what program plays those files? Are you watching the skin of it or the movie? What influence could have a graphical interface on the sound's quality?


I didnt mention quality ... but its a pain when i cant click the play button to get the damn thing to play  ... i guess thats a dampener on quality


----------



## Lorand

Agree... But I use the remote (which came with my ATI AIW) instead.


----------



## Praetor

The batteries on mine die too quickly and it makes it a challenge to switch between multiple media players (and yes, i do have multiple media players simultaneously on different sound cards)


----------



## coxhill1988

what is the advantage of that praetor or is it a just cus I can thing, im partial to creative play centre, as it has some really small skins and loads pretty quick, it also lets u load playlists alot more easily than wmp10, 8 had to be best 9 and 10 concentrated on nice colour and features, forgot that all you do is press play and minimise. Power DVD is also gr8 for DVD's love the way u can stretch aspect ratio and make the widescreen bars smaller, makes peter kay look thinner too lol.


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

i perfer winamp 2.91 best one made, uses almost no cpu usage at all, good on ram too. and plays them in a play list that is easily editable and of course cuz i can adjust the buffer for video AND audio for more than 35 seconds...woope do....wmp is only good on full screen..i mean the old wmp, the one that came with windows me lol


----------



## SFR

Ace1627 said:
			
		

> ...Stay away from Musicmatch....


 

Any reason in particular why I should stay away from MusicMatch?


----------



## SlothX311

best media player out there is "foobar2000"....its plain, ugly, and white, but thats the art of it.....its memory trail is like 5 k of memmory!  in other words, 2 desktop icons uses the same ammount of memory as this freakin amazing media player, and best of all its free!....heres some quotes from the site.....

Features

    * Open component architecture allowing third-party developers to extend  functionality of the player
    * Audio formats supported "out-of-the-box": WAV, AIFF, VOC, AU, SND, Ogg Vorbis, MPC, MP2, MP3, MPEG-4 AAC
    * Audio formats supported through official addons: FLAC, OggFLAC, Monkey's Audio, WavPack, Speex, CDDA, TFMX, SPC, various MOD types; extraction on-the-fly from RAR, 7-ZIP & ZIP archives
    * Full Unicode support on Windows NT
    * ReplayGain support
    * Low memory footprint, efficient handling of really large playlists
    * Advanced file info processing capabilities (generic file info box and masstagger)
    * Highly customizable playlist display
    * Customizable keyboard shortcuts
    * Most of standard components are opensourced under BSD license (source included with the SDK)

Foobar2000 is an advanced audio player for the Windows platform. Some of the basic features include ReplayGain support, low memory footprint and native support for several popular audio formats.

www.foobar2000.org


----------



## dansilva

i think media player classic 123 is one of the best for of all media players, very simple


----------



## Geoff

Windows Media Player 10 is the best, they need to get new visualizations though.


----------



## red onion

I use two media players, both of which I like very much:

winamp
and
quintessential

These are both good on system resources, and are skinnable, and way faster than WMP.


----------



## double-dragon

I have always used WMP. Good solid player, pity about the lag it causes tho .


----------



## unbentmammal

Lag??? how can it lag!! all u peeps complainin with lag wats up with that!! u hav like gd spec pc's! u must hav loads of stuff running in background or not keep ur pc organised well!!!


----------



## SlothX311

lol when you have over a thousand songs qued, and like half of them are over 2 hrs long you tend to lag just a bit


----------



## Fure6

dansilva said:
			
		

> i think media player classic 123 is one of the best for of all media players, very simple


 
If you like that media player, you would love what the media player that slothx31 told us about...called Foobar (http://www.foobar2000.org/). i just downloaded it actually like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Winamp!*

Winamp rules people! It's fast, simple, and manages jsut about evrything I need. Winamp 5.06 that is . WMP is also good. It's as usual, a matter of personal preference.   

JAN


----------



## SlothX311

yeah too bad theres no support for winamp anymore


----------



## double-dragon

Yeah i have nearly 8GB of music in my WMP!!
Im usually running IE and MSN at the same time...oh and Java applets.


----------



## SlothX311

lol only 8 GBs huh, lol how much memory does that use up?   i have just under 14 GB's in my foobar and it still only takes about 1000 K of memory


----------

